# A good trainer in and around salem, tamil nadu , india



## viswa (Dec 19, 2012)

hi to all, i am viswa from salem, tamil nadu , india. And my gsd's name is NEO and he is 1 yr old. he is friendly and active. i gave him and continuing his obedience training as best i can. Now looking for a professional trainer to give him intermediate and advanced training as he got a great potential.

Tried 2 trainers from my hometown and realised none of them is professional. Had bad experience. so looking for real professional trainers in and around salem, Namakal,erode etc

Thanks


----------

